# MOHS Surgery - Looking for coding materials



## Hopp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi wondering if someone would be able to help with the following:  My Doc is going to start doing Mohs Sx and I
will be coding and billing for him   Just wondering if there is a course I could take or even materials in reference to this. TIA  
Deb, CPC


----------



## kbarrows6693 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Mohs*

Yes there is a course on-line that you can take which strictly deals with Dermatology.   DERMATOLOGY CODING CORRESPONDENCE COURSE with 
THE INGA ELLZEY DERMATOLOGY INSTITUTE.   Just google "The Enga Ellzey Dermatology Institute" should take you right to the website.


----------

